# Iris Skies



## SonRisa (Mar 22, 2006)

No Flash . . .











Skin: Fix +, Moisture Feed Eye, Studio Moisture Cream

Eyes: Mauvism as base all over with 217 brush, Samoa Silk in crease with 224 brush, sushi flower in crease with 219 brush, iris eyes fluidline on lid with 236 brush, Lavender Sky over Iris Eyes with 213 brush. Motif on browbone and inner eye with 216 brush. Iris Eyes as liner above upper lashes with 263 brush, Macroviolet on upper waterline with 266 brush. Iris Eyes underneath lower lashes with 236 brush and Lavender Sky underneath lower lashes on inner eye with 219 brush. Tendered e/k on lower waterline. All Black Fibre Rich and Zoomblack mascara on upper lashes. Zoomblack on lower lashes. Strut on brows. NW20 Select Moisture cover underneath eyes and sides of nose

Cheeks: Refined Golden Bronzer with 168 brush, Sweet William Blushcreme with 192 brush and Love-Bud eyeshadow with 225 brush.

Face: Medium Dark Blot Powder in "T" zone with 136 brush

Lips: Magenta lipliner and Poppy Hop lipstick.

_Yes i have more freckles and am a little darker as I've been tanning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## kimmy (Mar 22, 2006)

your makeup looks fabulous as always! and i love your freckels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i only get freckles on my nose, so i envy people that have them all over, they're cute as hell!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 22, 2006)

Beautiful look! The purple looks so amazing against your eye colour!


----------



## Bianca (Mar 22, 2006)

Lovely!


----------



## brandi (Mar 22, 2006)

I LOVE IT! purple and orange go so well with eachother! i might just have to try something like this out!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 22, 2006)

your skin is always so flawless...I love it!


----------



## KJam (Mar 22, 2006)

lovely!


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 22, 2006)

gorgeous hun! i love it


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 22, 2006)

pretty!


----------



## curlyqmishee (Mar 22, 2006)

Beautiful look... who would have thought to pair purple w/ orange.... but then again, you could wear any colors paired together and look awesome just based on your impeccable technique/application... you CONSISTENTLY make it all "work together" all the time!!! 

Question:  What do you use as a concealer for under eye circles?  Your entire T-zone looks amazing.  I have a real problem with dark undereye circles and some pigment splotchies above my cheeks  (thanks to excessive tanning in my 20s.....grrrr...)  

Love you!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 22, 2006)

Simply amazingly beautiful girl!  I am always so stunned by your looks.  Im in love with lavender now


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 22, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## user4 (Mar 22, 2006)

cuuuuute!!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_your makeup looks fabulous as always! and i love your freckels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i only get freckles on my nose, so i envy people that have them all over, they're cute as hell!_

 
I agree, I love girls with all over freckles! They are soooo cute!!!
Makeup is fab of course, it always is!!!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow! thats awesome, you've got me looking at purples in another light now! Thanx


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 22, 2006)

Your Make~up Always Looks Super Duper Fly Girlie!


----------



## lola336 (Mar 22, 2006)

amazing...i want to try my poppy hop with magenta now..


----------



## stacey (Mar 22, 2006)

always so gorgeous!


----------



## Wattage (Mar 22, 2006)

So gorgeous! And I love the freckles


----------



## hotti82 (Mar 22, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 22, 2006)

Love the lips.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 22, 2006)

I love the contrasting colors! you wear color fabulously.


----------



## devin (Mar 22, 2006)

very pretty!


----------



## snickrs (Mar 22, 2006)

love the colors


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 22, 2006)

this is BEAUTIFUL.  I love how the purple looks against the orangish pink.  awesome as usual Risa.


----------



## ladycandy (Mar 22, 2006)

Love It!!!!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Mar 22, 2006)

wow beautiful


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 23, 2006)

Woah I love the lips...very cool.


----------



## indiagirl73 (Mar 23, 2006)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 23, 2006)

Isn't Poppy Hop lipstick awesome?!


----------



## halliek06 (Mar 23, 2006)

you're gorgeous.


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 23, 2006)

You always pull off the most amazing combos! I could never even attempt it


----------



## prsfynestmami (Mar 24, 2006)

Risa = True Talent.  Looks beautiful ma!


----------



## orodwen (Mar 24, 2006)

those lips are just drawing me in....


----------



## litlaur (Mar 24, 2006)

I always love your color combinations


----------



## Nikki0211 (Mar 24, 2006)

That look's amazing! I love the purple with your eyes. It's gorgeous.


----------



## simar (Mar 27, 2006)

again, WOW! the purple does make your eye colour stand out beautifully. And you're lips are done so perfectly! ahhhh


----------

